# Question about 66 GTO steering wheel



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to know if I'm missing the boat on assembling the horn button on a sport style steering wheel. The plate that screws onto the button itself floats. In doing so when the assembly is tightened up with the streering wheel it rattles. I have bought all the right parts and I have looked at exploded views. You would think it still needs some sort of tension spring. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOForum,

The bottom side of the plate you are talking about is to be fastened onto the steering shaft with the nut that holds the steering wheel in place. The order of assemble is the steering wheel first, then the horn switch plate and finally the nut. Is this the way you have it connected?

Good luck,


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

*05 Gto*

Hi and thanks for the help. I am following the exploded view on page 194 of the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972. This my order of assembly. Directional cancel cam onto steering shaft, streering wheel,horn switch plate attached to horn button housing then washer and nut. Is the horn switch plate supposed to be tight up against the button housing? If so I'll have to tap the mounting holes deeper. I know their 8/32.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, the horn bar should be tight against the switch plate. Try washers or shorter screws.


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

*05 Gto*

So I bought junk! I'll tap the mounting holes. Thanks again.


----------

